# Who Rocked it Better April 10



## Aprill (Apr 10, 2007)

Jennifer or Chelsea?


----------



## Curiosity (Apr 10, 2007)

Jennifer


----------



## bluebird26 (Apr 10, 2007)

Jen of course


----------



## dcole710 (Apr 10, 2007)

j.lo...it makes poor chelsea look frumpy


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 10, 2007)

It looks a lot better on JLo's body.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 10, 2007)

Jen.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Apr 10, 2007)

JLO, Chelsea looks pretty terrible actually.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 10, 2007)

Jenny from the block!


----------



## AprilRayne (Apr 10, 2007)

J-Lo!! I don't think Chelsea really looks good in anything LOL! Also, the dark nylons don't look as good as the sheer ones and J-Lo's tan looks better than Chelsea's pasty skin!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Apr 10, 2007)

Jennifer.


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 10, 2007)

Not a huge fan of Jennifer, but it would have to be her. Chelsea always somehow looks frumpy no matter what she wears!


----------



## LaNenaKaren (Apr 10, 2007)

jennifer without a doubt


----------



## Trisha. (Apr 10, 2007)

J to the L-O.


----------



## luxotika (Apr 11, 2007)

Jennifer for sure!


----------



## nehcterg (Apr 11, 2007)

Jennifer, but i do like to color of Chelsea's dress


----------



## tx_mom (Apr 11, 2007)

Jennifer


----------



## SwtValina (Apr 11, 2007)

No doubt it's Jen. Black is not chelsea's color. She looks so shapeless in that dress


----------



## Dee_Vine (Apr 11, 2007)

J.LO x 10


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 11, 2007)

definitely JLO. were they posted before? both pics look familiar.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 11, 2007)

ew ! i'd say Jen, but i hate the dress.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Apr 11, 2007)

Jlo....but of course.


----------



## semantje (Apr 11, 2007)

jen


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 11, 2007)

Jennifer. Chelsea should have bought a dress that actually fit and dried her hair before leaving the house  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## annamelise (Apr 11, 2007)

Totally Jen!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## han (Apr 11, 2007)

J-Ho


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 11, 2007)

jennifer


----------



## honeybee (Apr 11, 2007)

Of course Jennifer did!


----------



## chocobon (Apr 11, 2007)

Certainly J lo!!


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 11, 2007)

jennifer


----------



## lb07 (Apr 11, 2007)

jen mos definetly. chelsea looks way to frumpy


----------



## msctp (Apr 11, 2007)

Most definitely J-Lo


----------



## bCreative (Apr 11, 2007)

Jennifer 100%


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 11, 2007)

JLo, those hips really help that dress look nice. I think the dress is overall disgusting.


----------



## nuala (Apr 11, 2007)

jlo, by far. it looks like a different dress, she really pulls it off.


----------



## KatJ (Apr 11, 2007)

Jennifer


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 12, 2007)

jen!


----------



## WhitneyF (Apr 12, 2007)

J. Lo


----------



## FeverDream (Apr 13, 2007)

Jen. Chelsea looks dumpy in that dress, and her hair doesn't help much.


----------



## babyangel (Apr 25, 2007)

Jennifer Lopez. She has the curves that hugs the dress.

*Babyangel. *


----------



## xEdenx (Apr 25, 2007)

i dont see any pics..


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Apr 25, 2007)

LOL...it's almost no comparison, J. LO!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Apr 25, 2007)

Have to go with jennifer, even though I don't like her or the dress.


----------



## clwkerric (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd have to say Jen.... Sorry Chelsea,.


----------



## ivette (Apr 25, 2007)

they both looked nice to me


----------



## Nox (Apr 25, 2007)

Without question: JLo.


----------



## BeneBaby (Apr 26, 2007)

JLO. Chelsea looks matronly.


----------

